# Larry Carlton style lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Over F7.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great riff, thx


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Alex.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert just awesome as usual! Love your site! I have learned some pretty amazing things from you! Thank you so much!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Lola!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes like most things that curl your ear it is usually a combination of Major and Minor or modal.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a great lick and a nice rhythm riff too. For me though I'd have a hard time incorporating something like that in a improv type jam without it sounding out of place. Any pointers? I love the sound of the jazzy blues but struggle to use any of what I learn in context.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointer 1 - you need to get the lick in your head so that you sing the rhythms of it. Slow it down, sing/hum it.
Pointe 2 - as you do this, tap your foot to the beat. You must start this lick so that the 3rd note is on beat 1. You can also count one-and-a-two-and-a etc and if you do that, the first two pick up notes come on "and", "a" of the fourth beat. 
Pointer 3 - play it either on bars 1-2 of a blues, or play it over the bars 3-4, in which case the last note (root note) will happen of beat 4 of the 4th bar. Then it's quite easy to follow up with some standard pentatonic blues lick for the the IV chord. 

These things about you must know inside out, in order to be able to incorporate it over any blues, without sounding out of place.


----------

